# Spin FV-1 Development Pedal



## fig (Nov 9, 2021)

My FV-1 Developer build. Straightforward with slight exception for the SOIC soldering which was a breeze using some very small diameter solder [ ~.25mm ] and a flux marker. I used the PedalPCB drill template and it aligned well. I dry-fitted the USB port and left the hole round. I may file it square at some point but it works well.







I had downloaded a copy of the Daydream program when testing communications with a programmer dongle I had bought. I used this for testing. Pre-flight was done and everything checked out.






Speaking of checking out, check out this crazy waveform using the Daydream program. It started as a simple square. I've also built the Daydream and it sounds just as good.






I plan to do more experimentation with the instruction code. There are several routes to getting the code onto the 24LC32A depending on your OS and dev platform. Java runtime is required for the SpinASM software if you go that route.
Not long after I joined the forum, someone told me it was customary to name the pedal, so I call this one Dorothy. Ruby Red enclosure and knobs, with a 3PDT nut to match. Dorothy went for a spin, so it seemed fitting.

The graphics are superimposed for your enjoyment.






You may notice the scratch my drill-bit made just before being de-chucked and chucked. A reminder that life isn't always a flawless performance.







Thanks for reading! 😘


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 9, 2021)

Beautiful piece of work @fig


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 9, 2021)

Classy inside and out, nice work!


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 9, 2021)

Speechless!


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 9, 2021)

Very nice indeed Tim! Looking forward to hearing how you get on with the programming!


----------



## fig (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks guys! The instruction code doesn't seem too difficult to decipher. I have an FXCore dev board and chips coming and I want to look into that as well.


----------



## Barry (Nov 9, 2021)

Schweeet!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 9, 2021)

That's a sweet lady in red!
Great job!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 10, 2021)

There's more than one fancy nut on that thing! Did not know there were dress nuts for toggles.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 10, 2021)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> There's more than one fancy nut on that thing! Did not know there were dress nuts for toggles.


You can thank me for that 

I saw them on an old guitar from the late 70s and wanted to recreate the look but couldn’t find a source that was selling in non-1000+ quantities, so I kept pestering Lawrence from LMS to start carrying them lmao


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 10, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> You can thank me for that
> 
> I saw them on an old guitar from the late 70s and wanted to recreate the look but couldn’t find a source that was selling in non-1000+ quantities, so I kept pestering Lawrence from LMS to start carrying them lmao


Excellent work!


----------



## cooder (Nov 10, 2021)

Superb piece of engineering batcave level madness!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 10, 2021)

Geez...obsess much?  Noice job!


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 10, 2021)

that thing looks amazing in and out! Well done good sir!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 10, 2021)

Looks great, right down to the color-coordinated wire and pot condoms.  Those RNC55's are a snug fit, hmmm?  I look forward to your code creations.  

Gotta get mine built.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 10, 2021)

Question though: Is it worth getting into FV-1 programming? How old is the FV-1? And how soon do we think the next big thing will come out? Just curious what we think the viability is right now with FV-1 stuff.


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Question though: Is it worth getting into FV-1 programming? How old is the FV-1? And how soon do we think the next big thing will come out? Just curious what we think the viability is right now with FV-1 stuff.


We're still building Fuzz Faces, so there's that.
When deciding which path to take, it really depends on where you want to go. I'm looking in several directions, which should tell you I have no idea where I'm going. 
The value to me is the education I receive, and like right now, the value of discussion options and shared experiences.


----------



## fig (Nov 10, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great, right down to the color-coordinated wire and pot condoms.  Those RNC55's are a snug fit, hmmm?  I look forward to your code creations.
> 
> Gotta get mine built.


Thank you  . I'm hoping to spend some time with it over the next few days. We'll see how _that_ works out 😖

Yes, those rascals are indeed large, but the leads are lovely, and the tolerances tight.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 10, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Question though: Is it worth getting into FV-1 programming? How old is the FV-1? And how soon do we think the next big thing will come out? Just curious what we think the viability is right now with FV-1 stuff.


Also, with the SpinASM program, it makes things easier to try out things without having to know code. I tried the Terrarium but I sold mine because, although it sounded great, the learning curve was miles steeper and I didn’t have the time/inclination to learn to code for this (I’m already trying to learn an other coding language). Also, there are many algorithms already floating around, so it can be a good starting point to understand how the parts work together and if you want to dive deeper, there’s always code for that.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Also, with the SpinASM program, it makes things easier to try out things without having to know code. I tried the Terrarium but I sold mine because, although it sounded great, the learning curve was miles steeper and I didn’t have the time/inclination to learn to code for this (I’m already trying to learn an other coding language). Also, there are many algorithms already floating around, so it can be a good starting point to understand how the parts work together and if you want to dive deeper, there’s always code for that.


Yeah, I could learn C++ and do the whole Daisy thing. There are a number of similar platforms that require hard programming as well. But, man, steep learning curve with those. Sounds like the FV-1 stuff is way easier to mess with. Are there any similar ones to FV-1 that have a relatively easy entry point?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 10, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Yeah, I could learn C++ and do the whole Daisy thing. There are a number of similar platforms that require hard programming as well. But, man, steep learning curve with those. Sounds like the FV-1 stuff is way easier to mess with. Are there any similar ones to FV-1 that have a relatively easy entry point?


I haven't really looked at other stuff, but I think FV-1 is a good starting point indeed.
Trying to get to know norns/lua slowly, and trying to get my head back into FM synthesis is enough for now


----------

